# Mitch Mason Watches - future kickstarter



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Stumbled across this via Facebook.

https://mitchmason.com/?fbclid=IwAR2iTCY8M4jMjFAD0Jt-L4jZjZ_78XwBmr2iJ50SOyHiTzA4WeeAUio7ccM

I think its an extremely good looking watch and not bad value either, the desert sand being the standout piece IMHO.

Really good specs, especially at the "early bird" price and lots of nice little subtle touches . At 36.5 mm its probably a touch too small for me (we'll see!) but may interest others on here.

Will try to add a pic when I can be bothered :laugh:

If its isn't abundantly obvious, this project is absolutely nothing to do with me but its good to spread a bit of variety and support ambition.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

to small for me but i like the jet black and blue one.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Yehp - like that :thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

liking the blue one too. Nice to see something different but not too different


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like the case and dial but the hands spoil it for me


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah, the hands get a big thumbs down from me as well! :biggrin:

And the name. Sorry Mitch, great name for a B movie actor, but a watch brand???

Apart from that, all is fine.


----------



## Ocean_Jr (Feb 1, 2020)

JoT said:


> I like the case and dial but the hands spoil it for me


 Same here, the desert sand does look refreshingly different, though. But I guess realistically they won't change the design of the hands anymore, this close to the release date?


----------



## fallingtitan (Jul 26, 2020)

lovely case shape!


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

I want for it... desert sand, they seem to be doing lots if things right so took a punt!


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Jonesinamillion said:


> I want for it... desert sand, they seem to be doing lots if things right so took a punt!


 Its a good looking watch - will be interesting to hear what you think of it.

What's the anticipated delivery date?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I too like the desert sand colourway. Strangely perhaps, whilst the hands don't look too good on the blue colourway, they are very nice when coupled with the desert sand dial. I also like the case shape and the crown but am not too keen on the name, Mitch Mason - the name gives me the feeling that it was thought up BEFORE the story about the meaning of the two words in the name was concocted.

In conclusion, I wish Benedict Ong well with this and future projects. There is enough here to be optimistic.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

KAS118 said:


> Its a good looking watch - will be interesting to hear what you think of it.
> 
> What's the anticipated delivery date?


 Feb 2021 :aggressive:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Lots been delivered so it seems (not money!) ... looks delightful and getting g rave reviews, glad I jumped on this one


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

This is getting a lot of very positive comments from the watch community and online reviewers... nit got nine yet (issue with the desert sand dial) but I'm rather glad I got on, also ordered the bracelet for under 60 quid which looks great too!


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

The hands and the crown are hideous. Interesting idea but not for me.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> The hands and the crown are hideous. Interesting idea but not for me.


 The hands are gorgeous (I didnt like them at first but the more I look, the more I like!), nice to see something different than just a standard off the shelf set (even if you dong like them, refreshing to see?).

That crown is also sweet in my humble... like a part out if a gearbox :laugh:

Only a couple of months before I FINALLY get my hands on it!

Edit - I added the bracelet, 50 quid and it looks pretty nice! I'm quite sure it will live on leather but for that money it's worth a try and makes it more versatile


----------



## Adomnán (Dec 14, 2019)

The desert model is appealing but I can't learn to love the hands; or more specifically, the hour hand that looks like a fist with pointy finger. Sometimes a similar tone to the hands can make them appear like cardboard cut outs. I'd be interested to see some real life shots of the dial.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

If I had to choose between the different colourways, I would go for either the black dial or the desert sand version - primarily because the hands in these two colourways are visually less dominant. The black metalwork on the hands melts into the black dial in the black colourway, and the lumed areas on the hands blend into the dial colour on the Desert Sand version. The specs of the Chronicle are pretty good although the case diameter of 36.5 mm begs the question of whether a slightly larger version of the watch will become available in due course.


----------



## Kamakazie! (Mar 13, 2013)

Unlike most others,. I really like the hands. The hour hand in particular is unique & interesting.

Much rather see something new than another watch with mercedes or snowflake copies.

Case shape is great as well.


----------

